

Antidepressants do Not take weeks to work - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/04/myth-antidepressants-take-weeks-to-work.html

======
kghose
Yes, weeks (one to two), as opposed to seconds, minutes, hours or days, which
are other timescales over which drugs can act.

